# Is it possible (for tortoise to like being touched?)



## michaelaB (Jan 13, 2015)

I know that this is going to sound weird but is it possible for a tort to like foot scratches


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2015)

Just about anything is possible. If they stand there and don't move away, I would say he doesn't mind it.


----------



## michaelaB (Jan 13, 2015)

He also likes head scratches neck massages feet scratches and arm rubs

♥♥♥♥


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine lets me stroke her 'arms' and under her chin. Im presuming because she doesn't move away or try to nip me that she doesn't mind it and may enjoy it. I hope


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 13, 2015)

michaelaB said:


> I know that this is going to sound weird but is it possible for a tort to like foot scratches


 Welcome to the forum.

I think that so long as a tort stays "there" and doesn't "escape" this means it is not being annoyed and could like it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## smarch (Jan 13, 2015)

We'll go with this: You'd know if they didn't. My Nank does not like being touched, the shell is ok but not his body, you touch him he sucks into his shell at light speed! (makes beak trimming highly difficult) a lot of people who have tortoises say theirs enjoys being "petted" so yes, completely possible, depends on the tortoise, and seems yours does


----------



## Elohi (Jan 13, 2015)

I think they are as individual as you or I and may or may not enjoy being handled/touched. 

Beans absolutely loves head rubs. And my little hatchling will fall asleep in my hands if I rub her shell gently. Watson isn't a fan of being lifted while the others are fine with it. I can see the panic in his eyes and in his posture. I'm more careful that he feels secure than I am with the others who take it all in stride. 
All of them are used to being petted and handled. No one retreats to their shell except my foster. She comes out quickly out of curiosity, but the instant you move she reacts by quickly partially sucking her head in. She isn't a fan of being touched but doesn't completely retreat. 

I definitely see their individual likes and dislikes, but all of them love a good warm soak. Hahaha!


----------



## smarch (Jan 13, 2015)

Elohi said:


> I think they are as individual as you or I and may or may not enjoy being handled/touched.
> 
> Beans absolutely loves head rubs. And my little hatchling will fall asleep in my hands if I rub her shell gently. Watson isn't a fan of being lifted while the others are fine with it. I can see the panic in his eyes and in his posture. I'm more careful that he feels secure than I am with the others who take it all in stride.
> All of them are used to being petted and handled. No one retreats to their shell except my foster. She comes out quickly out of curiosity, but the instant you move she reacts by quickly partially sucking her head in. She isn't a fan of being touched but doesn't completely retreat.
> ...


 Franklin also HATES soaks, like is appalled at having to sit in water and runs for the sides hoping to get the heck out. But I know for a fact his likes and dislikes are from the fact that he's from petco and never knew people or our care ways. I take him no longer peeing when I look at him a sign of l like, he'll also fall asleep on my chest, so that's love enough for me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 13, 2015)

They could... I think it would be different if you raised them way, rather than trying with an adult who never experienced being 'pet' before 
Both my tortoises have a limited tolerance for being touched. Shells are okay, but head and feet are off limits 
While I think it would be awesome if the turtles enjoyed being scratched, right now the outcome would not be desirable.


----------



## smarch (Jan 13, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They could... I think it would be different if you raised them way, rather than trying with an adult who never experienced being 'pet' before
> Both my tortoises have a limited tolerance for being touched. Shells are okay, but head and feet are off limits
> While I think it would be awesome if the turtles enjoyed being scratched, right now the outcome would not be desirable.


 Size has to do with it too: Franklin is smaller so my hand looks bigger and scarier than if he was say a 150lb sulcata whose head is like the size of franklin lol


----------



## Elohi (Jan 13, 2015)

The music is silly but a video of Mr. I like head scratches lol.


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 13, 2015)

Ah that's a lovely video, beans actually seems to be following your hand! Very cute


----------



## Loohan (Jan 14, 2015)

My baby usually doesn't mind if i pet his head or even rub noses with him. But the other day i tried grabbing his hind leg to count his toes, and he does not like that.


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 15, 2015)

Boosh seems to love having his head tickled. He will happily sit for ages while I rub his head. Legs are a bit of a no no though, he tucks his legs away when I touch them.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 15, 2015)

Loohan said:


> My baby usually doesn't mind if i pet his head or even rub noses with him. But the other day i tried grabbing his hind leg to count his toes, and he does not like that.


 Take care when handling you tort, please.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care when handling you tort, please.


I do. I was merely trying to coax his leg out enough to get a good look but he reflexively yanks it back in. I ended up just inspecting his foot where it was with a magnifying glass.
I consider turtles to be venerable creatures and try not to compromise their dignity.


----------

